

Reddit co-founder Aaron Swartz dies from suicide - amerf1
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2013-01-12/news/chi-aaron-swartz-dead_1_reddit-websites-computer-network

======
dguaraglia
I'm sorry if I sound callous, but I think the only notable thing about this
particular article on the subject is the atrocious wording of the title.

EDIT: sorry, only now I realized how old this submission was. I didn't take
into account I haven't checked HN for a good couple days.

